

Applications for your plug computer - codemechanic
http://www.tonidoplug.com/

======
schwanksta
So someone put a little interface on the SheevaPlug:
[http://www.marvell.com/products/embedded_processors/develope...](http://www.marvell.com/products/embedded_processors/developer/kirkwood/sheevaplug.jsp)

Was wondering when someone would do that, but apparently, it's been done and
done and done:
[http://www.marvell.com/products/embedded_processors/develope...](http://www.marvell.com/products/embedded_processors/developer/kirkwood/sheevaplug.jsp)

~~~
vdm
Well, that Secret Sauce was fun while it lasted.

What really interests me, is how long has it been since Apple did the Airport
Express? Years. And that has universal plugs for around the world, just like
their laptop chargers.

------
devbloke
Comparing power consumption between commercial server and Plug:

365 days = 8760 Hrs

Conventional Server: Assume 100 watts and cost 15¢/KWH(based on commercial
hosting service) Cost/Year: 8760 * 0.1 * 0.15 = $131.40/Year

Plug: Cost/Year: 8760 * 0.005 * 0.15 = $6.57/Year

Plug is definitely cheaper and greener.

~~~
car
What about the harddisk that get's attached to the plug?

------
jaytee_clone
It's a really cool idea.

It's tough however. If your target audience is the main stream public, which
it seems like it, then there will always be a mental barrier of learning how
to operate yet another machine. Most of this audience don't even know what a
server is.

Aside from that, you will be competing with every cloud-base service out
there, even the ones that are not on the radar yet. You end up spreading your
resource to develop interfaces for music, photo, documents, etc, while sites
like flikr only need to worry about photo.

Personally I'd pick an easier battle field, but then again, what's an
entrepreneur but someone who innovates and fights hard battles.

~~~
vdm
Amazon S3 could use them as write-through cache.

------
swift
What's frustrating to me is that these SheevaPlugs seem to have enough
processing power to be a pretty respectable desktop computer, but they lack
any kind of display output. If someone would throw a VGA or DVI port on one of
these things, I'd buy it today. All most of my family needs is the ability to
run Firefox and Open Office. (Flash would be nice, too.)

~~~
duskwuff
USB -> VGA adaptor?

~~~
swift
The reviews I have read of those lead me to reject them as an option.

------
paul9290
For me I enjoy 90% of media from the cloud and have not purchased any
additional storage drives in a few years.

This looks cool, but I do wonder if the advent of free streaming media (i.e.
Hulu) has caused a large decrease in demand for the storage drive market.

------
dj8nes
Torrent client on the plug will be really cool. I can have the plug switched
on all the time and can run the client on it without having to run my home
computer just for torrent.

------
lionheart
I'm wondering if it might be possible to build one of these with integrated
Wifi instead of wired LAN and an integrated flash disk.

Now that would be interesting.

~~~
codemechanic
i think there is a model planned with integrated wifi. But connected LAN is
better for connectivity

------
charindex
I guess these guys are focusing on the software side of the plug.

------
codemechanic
gets interesting with torrent client

